# Why is solo and chamber music in a single subforum?



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Is it possible to separate them to:

- Solo music
- Chamber music

For someone who is just interested in one of those, it is very hard to sift through this area.

But if the majority think it's fine then ok


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Chamber music has been the most profound form of classical music for me since I discovered it more than 40 years ago. While I enjoy solo music (meaning for the most part solo piano music) overall, it has never had the same impact on me. To use the clearest example, Beethoven's string quartets mean more to me than his piano sonatas.

But I cannot deny I am in the minority in this regard. If this forum even approached the activity of orchestral or opera, I might suggest breaking them in two, but that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Out of curiosity are you interested in the solo or the chamber?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

quietfire said:


> Is it possible to separate them to:
> 
> - Solo music
> - Chamber music
> ...


Things are fine the way they are now.


----------

